# [SOLVED] AcomData Drive



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi guys, I'm going to start this here, since it's a bit of a MAC problem  I have a drive that used to have MAC stuff on it, the MAC stuff has been removed, well, not removed, but copied to another drive. I need to format the drive for PC use. It's USB. I have XP, XP will recognize new hardware, but not show me the drive in my computer. 98 will recognize it as well, but I don't have drivers for it. I can download drivers, but I don't think 98 will be any different than XP. My XP setup is FAT32. What are my options? I think the MAC user tried to format it and wipe it, but I don't think that was successful. There was a cabling issue that there prevented him from moving data at first, but that was solved with other methods.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Can you go to Disk Management in XP and see if it will show there ?

Right click My Computer - Manage - under Storage, Disk Management, if it does show up you can repartition and format from there...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks for the reply JM, I didn't check that earlier. He is testing something else right now, so I don't have the drive at the moment. Something about him using PC-Dos to format it earlier, and he's going to try something else  I'm so out of my realm here I can't even begin to comprehend


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...

If he does get PC-DOS to see the USB drive, find out how he did it. I think he will need a USB DOS driver though...

Speaking of which here are some DOS USB drivers, he can try ( I think it will be easier in XP, if it see's it in Device Manager )...

http://www.stefan2000.com/darkehorse/PC/DOS/Drivers/USB/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

News in. He has it connected to an XP machine, and can see if via Disk Management.

He's going to see if he can format, etc.

Thanks again! Looks like we may be home free


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jedi_Master said:


> Ok...
> If he does get PC-DOS to see the USB drive, find out how he did it.


Will do.......I was surprised when he mentioned PC dos too, I think he also uses PCMacLAN, so that may come into play as to how he can do it, did do it, or didn't do it so well


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Follow up, sorry for the delay. Haven't asked him about the PC Dos yet, perhaps later today 

However, he was able to get the drive formatted. Thanks JM


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

No problem...

If he used PC DOS, would really like to see how it was done ( I Haven't been able to do it so far, even with DOS USB drivers )...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Update, it appears he ripped the drive enclosure apart and hooked the drive up to an IDE cable in order to use PC DOS. So, the mission is still there for you  Thanks again for your help


----------

